# One Log Portage on Upper Frying Pan



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

Ran Upper Frying pan in the Morning today. 900 cfs One log under water in the first mile. One nightmare log below Diamond J Ranch. About 100 yards after the Caretaker cabin on River Left. A few good eddys on the right just above it. Otherwise, pretty clean and super fun.


----------

